#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Τυχηματική εκκεντρότητα σχεδιασμού σε προγράμματα FEM

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

μεταλλικό εννοείς με ζευκτά ισόγειο, γιατί σε κτίριο με πλάκες προφανώς και το κάνεις

----------


## Barracuda

Στα αλλα γιατι οχι?

----------


## Barracuda

Θα συμφωνησω οτι παραπαει μια τετοια αναλυση αλλα μιλωντας θεωρητικα μαλλον λαμβανεις το δευτερο κομματι αυτων που παραθεσες πιο πανω για τις διαφορικες κινησεις κτλ.

----------


## majakoulas

Το ερώτημα τελικά ποιο είναι?
Πως κάνει την μετάθεση μαζών ένα πρόγραμμα ή πως την επιτυγχάνει ένα με FEM για την πλάκα που δεν κάνει ανάλυση με διάφραγμα?

----------


## majakoulas

Καλά όχι μόνο την ζωή του προγράμματος, είναι θεώρηση μίας εποχής όπου η χρήση Η/Υ δεν υπήρχε, και επέτρεπε επίλυση και με το χέρι. Βασικά μειώνει τους βαθμούς ελευθερίας ν-όροφου σε 3ν και επομένως μητρώο 3ν x 3ν.

Πέρα από αυτό ο κανονισμός για ιδιομορφική μέθοδο προτείνει ή μετατόπιση μαζών ή εισαγωγή ζεύγους δυνάμεων για την αθέλητη στρεπτική επιπόνηση.
Η μετατόπιση μαζών αφορά κατ' αρχάς την θεώρηση συγκεντρωμένης μάζας ανά όροφο.
Σε FEM (λάθος ορισμός καθώς πεπερασμένα είναι και τα γραμμικά, αλλά χάριν συντομίας εννοώ προσομοίωσης πλακών με επιφανειακά με εξισώσεις και πλακών και δίσκων, που συμμετέχουν στο χωρικό μοντέλο), μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις και τις δύο επιλογές.
1) Μετατόπιση μάζας. Η μάζα παρίσταται με ομοιόμορφο φορτίο, άρα μετατόπιση θα έχεις αν βάλεις για ΙΒ όχι ομοιόμορφη άλλα φόρτιση τραπεζίου τέτοια ώστε να προκαλεί μετατόπιση της συνισταμένης κατά το επιθυμητό μέγεθος.
2) Στρέψη με ζεύγος. Είτε με τριγωνική οριζόντια κατανεμημένη φόρτιση ή με επιβολή στους κόμβους υποστυλωμάτων συγκεντρωμένες δυνάμεις που ακολουθούν την αναλογία των αξονικών των υποστυλωμάτων υπό μόνιμα φορτία.

----------

